# Our Zombie Costumes (Pics)



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

You guys look amazing!!! Well done. 

Now on to planning next year!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

terrific work


----------



## luizacarmo (Nov 22, 2014)

Good job!!


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

You both look great!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

looks great! good job!!!


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Fantastic work! I would never have guessed that you haven't worked with liquid latex before


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

You guys look awesome!


----------

